# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Dịch vụ order tất cả hàng hóa trên các website bán hàng và đặt hàng xưởng trung quốc

## Công ty Hoa Đạt

✴️CHÍNH NGẠCH XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ TRAO ĐỔI RIÊNG.
✅ PHÍ VẬN CHUYỂN PHÁT TẬN TAY QUÝ KHÁCH :
Trung Quốc => Hà Nội 19.942VNĐ/kg.
Trung Quốc => Đà Nẵng 30.193VNĐ/kg
Trung Quốc => Tp.HCM 33.590VNĐ/kg.
Phí vận chuyển giảm theo từng nấc khối lượng 10kg.
Khối lượng > 100kg phí vận chuyển 15.436VNĐ/kg - 20.872VNĐ/kg theo khu vực.
✅ CAM KẾT ĐÚNG GIÁ NIÊM YẾT.
✅ THỜI GIAN NHẬN HÀNG : 8 ngày đến 15 ngày.
✅ ĐẶC BIỆT MONEY BACK KHI QUÝ KHÁCH ĐẠT DOANH SỐ MUA HÀNG NHƯ HÌNH
ĐC :
> TP.HCM : 5B/4 Nguyễn Duy, P9, Q8, TP.HCM
> TRUNG QUỐC :
English :No. 37, Yuehai Commercial Street, Pingxiang City, Chongzuo City, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.
Chinese :广西壮族自治区崇左市凭祥市弄怀粤  商业街37号。
SĐT/Zalo : 0886 113 996 Đạt ĐỂ ĐƯỢC TƯ VẤN 24/7.

Facebook Fanpage : HD Alibaba
Google map : Công ty TNHH Thương Mại Xuất Nhập Khẩu Hoa Đạt

Với ưu thế 2 kho tại 2 đầu biên giới Cửa Khẩu Quốc Tế Cốc Nam và Khu Tự Do Phi Mậu Dịch bằng Tường có thể nói quý khách ko cần qua bất kỳ trung gian nào khi có nhu cầu về hàng hóa ở Trung Quốc. Các ưu thế :
Hạn chế tối đa tình trạng kẹt biên, tối đa 48h nếu có trừ các yếu tố thời tiết và cấm biên, khắc phục tình trạng chờ đợi quá lâu cho quý khách.
Tỷ giá luôn cạnh tranh theo ngày.
Kiểm hàng nếu quý khách có yêu cầu, giải quyết nhanh gọn khi có vấn đề về hàng hóa phát sinh.
Thuận tiện cho việc đổi trả.
Gởi mã bill 2 đầu Trung Quốc lẫn Việt Nam cho quý khách theo dõi hàng hóa của mình.
Hỗ trợ ngôn ngữ cho quý khách.

LƯU Ý;
KHÔNG CHỊU TRÁCH NHIỆM VỀ CHẤT LƯỢNG HÀNG HÓA. MẤT HÀNG BỒI THƯỜNG 100% TRƯỚC KHI VỀ ĐẾN VIỆT NAM
PHÍ VẬN CHUYỂN GIAO TẬN TAY, MỌI CHỈ ĐỊNH VẬN CHUYỂN ĐẾN NƠI THEO YÊU CẦU QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG THANH TOÁN PHÍ VẬN CHUYỂN PHÁT SINH NẾU CÓ.

----------


## Công ty Hoa Đạt

Nhà xưởng Trung Quốc trong tầm tay

----------


## Công ty Hoa Đạt

........up

----------


## Công ty Hoa Đạt

........up

----------


## Công ty Hoa Đạt

........up

----------


## Công ty Hoa Đạt

........up

----------


## trangseo0938276988

Đồng Phát Cargo nhận vận chuyển hàng đi Phnom Penh các mặt hàng :
– Tất cả các loại hàng hóa xuất nhập khẩu theo đường chính ngạch
– Hàng dự án, hàng công trình
– Hàng kinh doanh tiểu ngạch
– Chuyển phát nhanh chứng từ, hàng mẫu
– Hàng tạm nhập- tái xuất
Chuyển hàng đi Phnom Penh Campuchia gồm các dịch vụ:
– Vận chuyển đi Phnom Penh hàng lẻ, hàng ghép quần áo giày dép giao nhận tận nơi
– Vận chuyển hàng đi Phnom Penh hàng công trình sắt thép,…
– Vận chuyển đi Campuchia thiết bị máy móc, hàng cồng kềnh, hàng nội thất,…
– Dịch vụ khai hải quan tại các cửa khẩu Tịnh Biên, Chàng Riệp,…
– Vận chuyển hàng đi Campuchia tạm nhập, tái xuất
– Chuyển phát nhanh hàng hóa, chứng từ, gửi hàng mẫu, hàng nhỏ lẻ đi trong ngày
– Nhận vận chuyển gửi hàng từ Phnom Penh về Việt Nam.
Đồng Phát Cargo chuyên:
Chuyển hàng siêu trường siêu trọng đi Phnom Penh – Campuchia
Chuyển hàng bao thuế, bao thủ tục hải quan hai đầu đi PhnomPenh – Campuchia
Chuyển hàng Door to Door đi Phnom Penh – Campuchia (tất cả địa chỉ trong nước Cambodia)
Chuyển hàng từ bìa thư đến bao thầu vận tải cho cả dự án xây dựng đi PhnomPenh – Campuchia.
Quý khách hàng cần gửi hàng đi Campuchia , cần báo giá lô hàng đi Campuchia, cần tư vấn thủ tục gửi hàng đi Campuchia vui lòng liên hệ phòng kinh doanh để được hỗ trợ 0938.276.988
Freight & Logistics

sale01.dongphat@gmail.com

https://dongphatcargo.com/

----------

